# hamilton greyhound



## vincev (Oct 26, 2011)

I am picking up this wagon tomorrow and wonder if anyone has a hubcap for it.can anyone tell me about what year and anything about it?It needs a good cleaning and a hubcap. thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 26, 2011)

It's very similar to mine which is a 1954 model: 



I have a spare Hamilton hubcap you can have. I got a couple from Sulley here on the CABE gratus, so will gladly pass on the generosity to you. Just PM me your mailing address and I'll drop it in the mail for you.

Dave


----------



## vincev (Oct 26, 2011)

wow! thanks Dave,i will at least send you shipping cost.


----------

